
Cat Hulbert: How I got rich beating men at their own game - sea6ear
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38103674
======
gozur88
>In the tiny group of gamblers who have become top players at both blackjack
and poker, there is only one woman.In her own words, Cat Hulbert describes how
she got rich beating male opponents - and the casinos - and explains why in
her view women are innately better at poker than men.

Yeah... about that. If there's really only one woman "top player", I don't see
much support for her _view_.

I played poker for decades, and one thing I learned was it's a lot easier to
lie to yourself than the other people at the table.

